# Dwarf Gourami Fungal Infection?



## soundsdigital (Jan 24, 2007)

I have two dwarf gourami and 4 tiger barb is a 120 litre tank. I know the barbs and gourami are not ideally suited, however the barbs being half the size of the gourami have showed no sign of aggression toward them and any squabbling has been kept between their own kind. The two gourami have shown a similar story, with each claiming their own half of the tank. I did a 10% water change yesterday and all was fine. Today I notice what looks like a trace of white fungus on the end of the fins of one of the gourami. Without being 100% certain of what it is, I do not know the best wat to treat it. Any suggestion, please? The fish otherwise is behaving normally. I could transfer him into another tank with two thick lipped gourami but am concerned that any transfer I do is likely to spread the infection to another tank.


----------



## soundsdigital (Jan 24, 2007)

Ammonia 0 mg/l
NO3 around 20 mg/l
NO2 around 1 mg/l
GH around 8 d
KH around 4 d
pH 7.5

I am having trouble keeping pH down is this linked?


----------



## jandpgault (Feb 22, 2007)

*ph...*

Whenever my ph gets a little high, I use 'API ph Down' and it always does the trick. If your ph is only at 7.5, then one dose of the ph down should get it down closer to 7.0. (2.5 ml per 25 gallons) Test you water later and if for some reason, you have to do a 2nd dose, I would wait 24 hours. Doses too close together can harm your fish, but I think one dose should be plenty to lower your ph.


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

I would not bother lowering the pH of your tank--pH changes stress fish a lot, just leave it where it is. As for the white fungus, Blue or someone else will have to help you there


----------



## soundsdigital (Jan 24, 2007)

Been to my LFS and spoke with a very helpful man. Bought some fungal treatment and was advised to monitor the pH but not to worry about it unless it goes above 8. He also advised reducing water changes but keeping a close eye on Nitrite and Nitrate as the water changes could be removing bacteria and therefore reducing what I think he called carbonic acid production. The other dwarf gourami appeared to becoming infected on my return and the first one was swimming at the surface and looking worse. Both are still eating and the barbs still appear to be unaffected. Added first treatment and crossed my fingers.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

never use Ph adjusting chemicals unless you are going to change there permanent ph level. If you move and your tap water is 7.5 but at your old home it was at 7.0, change the level to 7.0 and slowly raise the ph, otehr than that never ever use ph adjusting chemicals as it does more harm than good


----------



## jandpgault (Feb 22, 2007)

best of luck. hope your fish get better soon


----------



## soundsdigital (Jan 24, 2007)

The two dwarf gouramis are now pretty ill. One is struggling for oxygen at the filter. The other hiding. Both now refuse to eat. Now given 3 doses of the treatment (instructions say to give seven) dosed once a day. The barbs are still fine.


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that, I hope they get better


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you please give the name of the treatment and the list of active ingredients on the bottle/packaging?
What is your water temp?
What kind of filter are you using and did you remove the carbon?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

soundsdigital said:


> Today I notice what looks like a trace of white fungus on the end of the fins of one of the gourami.


Sounds like finrot to me rather than fungus. I have always recommended not to get two male gouramis unless the tank has a large surface area. Male gouramis can be rather aggressive against each other.

Your pH: Don't bother with it. 7.5 is not a problem. Neither do you have to use pH adjusting chemicals. They can cause swings once the effects wear off.

Your nitrites is more problematic, not the pH. Using treatments with the nitrites present in the tank can only cause further harm. Why? Nitrites is already stressing to the fish and to add to your woes, some fish will have a difficult time adjusting to the treatments given. Some treatments can be far too strong for most fish.


----------

